# Any experience with a Fransgard TI-4000 Tedder/Rake?



## Grantp (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Folks, New to this forum.

I have an opportunity to pick up a Fransgard TI-4000 - before I do that, I would like too know if anyone else on here has owned, used, or repaired one of these in the past. Looks like a decent unit, a litthe stouter than the NH 254 I also looked at. Are parts an issue?

Any input is greatly appreciated - I hay about 40 acres in total

Grant


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've posted some info on the second page of this thread:
http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/17777-unplanned-baler-upgrade-jd-336-to-348-should-i/

So far parts aren't an issue. I think I heard a bad bearing in the gearbox so I bought all the bearings (5 total) for that side, about 50$ at the bearing store as the manual shows the actual bearing sizes.

The tines are a bit pricy but cheaper than my Deutz Fahr tedder, about 20-25$ each.

I'm just buying parts at the agco dealer. He said the little urathane/teflon cam follower rollers are a bit expensive for what they are, and the cam tracks are expensive but last a long time.


----------

